# ABT'S WITH TUNA ARE YOU KIDDING ME?



## shhaker (Nov 2, 2011)

ok so im cruisin thru sams club and i run into a fellow smoker from da south, mon!! she say you got to try da abt wit da tuna mon!! and im like all over it mon!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








sliced with tuna.







loaded with da tuna, mon!!







a little of jeffs magic dust....







pepperoni....







cheese...







bacon....
	

		
			
		

		
	







a little mo' magic dust...







done.... and they were GREAT!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 2, 2011)

You had me up until the pepperoni. Send me some to verify your claims Hans.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 2, 2011)

will do!! i was just going wid da flo mon!!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 2, 2011)

You guys are really making it hard for me to not attempt these ABT's, those look great, good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

Great combo!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol.... I might have to try some of those for Sat. They really look good.

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok let me get this straight japs with tuna. Now that's a different combo to me. Now I love tuna but we use real fresh tuna but then you have some pepperoni ok quite the combo again. So the main thing is that you liked them. The more I think abput it ..........it's starting to sound better and better. Jalapeno n fresh tuna ................Mmmm Mexican SUSHI .......you might have something there.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

they were really good mark!!


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2011)

When I saw this thread I almost lost it.  Then I saw how you did it and it got me thinking.  For me it would have to be fresh tuna, tho.  LOL

Great looking and quite inventive!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

either way it was good, it tasted like a tuna melt!! it makes me think more outside the box...i might have a couple more off the wall ones this weekend,(monday tuesday weds is my weekend) if i get the chance,,,which i will....stay tuned!!


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

like andrew zimmermon says usually the odder the combo the more fantastic taste!! not that tuna bacon and peppers is a odd combo......


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've tried the tuna and it's darn good.

Of course anything you put in a jalapeno is good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks awesome I always use a blend of cream cheese and crab meat i my ABTs but this sounds great too!


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great twist for the ABTs. I'm going to try a few in my next batch.


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

Crab and cream cheese is an awesome combo...never thought to put it in an ABT. Do you recommend fresh or imitation crab?


----------



## bigcase (Dec 10, 2011)

Just when I thought my wife's cats were finally leaving me alone, now I gotta try these lol.  I gotta say the title made me tilt my head like a dog, but the pictures make it work for me.

hmmm  maybe cat "accidently" gets ahold of tuna filled jap, probably leave me a lone for a bit


----------



## frosty (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I would have never thought of that, but HEY it looks great!  Home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  likes tuna more than I do. Will have to give it a try!  THANKS for a great idea!


----------



## erain (Dec 10, 2011)

heck ya mon!!! i dunno but i never would a put that together in a million years but now that i seen it i gonna have to try it!!! thks for sharing monThumbs Up


----------



## capntrip (Feb 26, 2012)

smoked salmon and cream cheese would make a good filling too!!


----------



## shhaker (Feb 26, 2012)

capntrip said:


> smoked salmon and cream cheese would make a good filling too!!




now your talking!! im going to try this and the crab idea.....a couple months ago i got a bag...ya bag a of lump crab.....ive had a hard time getting that smell outta my head!!  living in the desert makes it hard to find good seafood...talk about a norweigians hell!!


----------



## shhaker (Nov 2, 2011)

ok so im cruisin thru sams club and i run into a fellow smoker from da south, mon!! she say you got to try da abt wit da tuna mon!! and im like all over it mon!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








sliced with tuna.







loaded with da tuna, mon!!







a little of jeffs magic dust....







pepperoni....







cheese...







bacon....
	

		
			
		

		
	







a little mo' magic dust...







done.... and they were GREAT!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 2, 2011)

You had me up until the pepperoni. Send me some to verify your claims Hans.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 2, 2011)

will do!! i was just going wid da flo mon!!


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 2, 2011)

You guys are really making it hard for me to not attempt these ABT's, those look great, good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

Great combo!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol.... I might have to try some of those for Sat. They really look good.

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok let me get this straight japs with tuna. Now that's a different combo to me. Now I love tuna but we use real fresh tuna but then you have some pepperoni ok quite the combo again. So the main thing is that you liked them. The more I think abput it ..........it's starting to sound better and better. Jalapeno n fresh tuna ................Mmmm Mexican SUSHI .......you might have something there.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

they were really good mark!!


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2011)

When I saw this thread I almost lost it.  Then I saw how you did it and it got me thinking.  For me it would have to be fresh tuna, tho.  LOL

Great looking and quite inventive!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

either way it was good, it tasted like a tuna melt!! it makes me think more outside the box...i might have a couple more off the wall ones this weekend,(monday tuesday weds is my weekend) if i get the chance,,,which i will....stay tuned!!


----------



## shhaker (Nov 13, 2011)

like andrew zimmermon says usually the odder the combo the more fantastic taste!! not that tuna bacon and peppers is a odd combo......


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've tried the tuna and it's darn good.

Of course anything you put in a jalapeno is good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks awesome I always use a blend of cream cheese and crab meat i my ABTs but this sounds great too!


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great twist for the ABTs. I'm going to try a few in my next batch.


----------



## gdkmp (Dec 10, 2011)

Crab and cream cheese is an awesome combo...never thought to put it in an ABT. Do you recommend fresh or imitation crab?


----------



## bigcase (Dec 10, 2011)

Just when I thought my wife's cats were finally leaving me alone, now I gotta try these lol.  I gotta say the title made me tilt my head like a dog, but the pictures make it work for me.

hmmm  maybe cat "accidently" gets ahold of tuna filled jap, probably leave me a lone for a bit


----------



## frosty (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I would have never thought of that, but HEY it looks great!  Home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  likes tuna more than I do. Will have to give it a try!  THANKS for a great idea!


----------



## erain (Dec 10, 2011)

heck ya mon!!! i dunno but i never would a put that together in a million years but now that i seen it i gonna have to try it!!! thks for sharing monThumbs Up


----------



## capntrip (Feb 26, 2012)

smoked salmon and cream cheese would make a good filling too!!


----------



## shhaker (Feb 26, 2012)

capntrip said:


> smoked salmon and cream cheese would make a good filling too!!




now your talking!! im going to try this and the crab idea.....a couple months ago i got a bag...ya bag a of lump crab.....ive had a hard time getting that smell outta my head!!  living in the desert makes it hard to find good seafood...talk about a norweigians hell!!


----------

